# Brixton chitter-chatter and news, Dec 2011



## editor (Dec 2, 2011)

Following on from the November 2011 thread...


----------



## teuchter (Dec 2, 2011)

*scribbles on clean thread*


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2011)

*English Breakfast*


----------



## TruXta (Dec 2, 2011)

What's a Welsh breakfast like?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2011)

TruXta said:


> What's a Welsh breakfast like?



Oppressed


----------



## TruXta (Dec 2, 2011)

Lots of coal?


----------



## Onket (Dec 2, 2011)

Onket said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Crispy said:


> That's not a space invader



I don't get it.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2011)

Onket said:


> I don't get it.



Read the post again


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2011)

Space invaders


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2011)

Pac Man Ghost


----------



## Onket (Dec 2, 2011)

Eh? There are only two space invader icons? What?


----------



## Onket (Dec 2, 2011)

Oh right, it's a internet spod thing. Apologies.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2011)

Onket said:


> Oh right, it's a internet spod thing. Apologies.



You never had Pac Man? You know the game? The one that existed before the internet? That game?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 2, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Pac Man Ghost



Yep, definitely more like Pacman


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 2, 2011)

It's shit but its better than another bloody mural.


----------



## boohoo (Dec 2, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> It's shit but its better than another bloody mural.



Nowt wrong with murals. 

So is street art finally coming to Brixon (even if we do have some malark, Mighty Mo and Sweet toof art work in the area?)


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 2, 2011)

boohoo said:


> Nowt wrong with murals.



Of course not. It gives otherwise unemployable artists some free paint to play with, or at least that's what the Brixton murals look like.


----------



## editor (Dec 2, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> It's shit but its better than another bloody mural.


What's wrong with Muriels?


----------



## story (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm still waiting to find out what or who or where is Dagon's. With the oysters and the vodka.


----------



## boohoo (Dec 2, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Of course not. It gives otherwise unemployable artists some free paint to play with, or at least that's what the Brixton murals look like.


Depends what mural you are talking about really. You can find one of the artists work at this years RA show. Another has pieces at the V and A. A couple of others make a living as an artist.

(Which one don't you like then?)


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Dec 2, 2011)

story said:


> I'm still waiting to find out what or who or where is Dagon's. With the oysters and the vodka.


Fishmongers in Granville archade, next to one of the party shops and a grocers, near WAGfree.


----------



## story (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks Diet****Girl

(I find myself unable to type the name of that drink. . sorry.)


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 2, 2011)

boohoo said:


> Depends what mural you are talking about really. You can find one of the artists work at this years RA show. Another has pieces at the V and A. A couple of others make a living as an artist.
> 
> (Which one don't you like then?)



The one at the back of the Academy, the one on the railway bridge (if it's still there) and I think there used to be a godawful one outside the tube when it was getting renovated.

Where are the good ones you are talking about? I must admit that I have a habit of noticing the hideous things rather than more subtle gems so maybe haven't even noticed them.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 2, 2011)

The one by the tube was done by kids, which explains why that was shit. The one on the academy is horrid.

But there are nice ones, onest injun.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 2, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> The one by the tube was done by kids, which explains why that was shit. The one on the academy is horrid.
> 
> But there are nice ones, onest injun.



Ah, that's proper. Really good. Shame the shit ones are where most people see them.

Any more pics of good ones?


----------



## boohoo (Dec 2, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> The one at the back of the Academy, the one on the railway bridge (if it's still there) and I think there used to be a godawful one outside the tube when it was getting renovated.
> 
> Where are the good ones you are talking about? I must admit that I have a habit of noticing the hideous things rather than more subtle gems so maybe haven't even noticed them.



I like the one on the Academy but I think you'd find a lot of the people would agree that the children are pretty odd looking. I don't even think the artist likes his piece. It is one of the biggest in London and must have been a bastard to paint! The guy now carves out a living as an abstract artist. Below is an earlier piece which is much nicer than the academy one.






In regards to the rest of  Brixton murals 

Wikipedia link - take your pick. Stylistically they are rather dated. But that's just the nature of art!


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 2, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brixton_murals

This page was written by boohoo.

Ooh, she's beaten me to it.

There are two good ones in Brixton train station.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 2, 2011)

I wish someone would touch this one up

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:TheWindmillMural.jpg


----------



## boohoo (Dec 2, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> I wish someone would touch this one up
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:TheWindmillMural.jpg



Well, we are hoping to know in the next couple of weeks if this will happen. Will keep urban posted if it gets the funding!


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 2, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> I wish someone would touch this one up
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:TheWindmillMural.jpg


 
What it needs is a little benefit gig....


----------



## boohoo (Dec 2, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brixton_murals
> 
> This page was written by boohoo.



And girasol!! Her idea!!  First time all the Brixton murals feature online ever!!


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 2, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> What it needs is a little benefit gig....



mmmm...great idea but some red tape; every effort seems to go into Windmill Gardens but I really like that mural probably more than the actual mill itself


----------



## boohoo (Dec 2, 2011)

There is a separate project being developed of which part is to restore the Windmill mural. It has support from the friends of Brixton Windmill but asides from that, it's a separate thing.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 2, 2011)

Have you seen this boohoo?

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...20771297.53670.100001915427139&type=1&theater


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 2, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> The one at the back of the Academy, the one on the railway bridge (if it's still there) and I think there used to be a godawful one outside the tube when it was getting renovated.
> 
> Where are the good ones you are talking about? I must admit that I have a habit of noticing the hideous things rather than more subtle gems so maybe haven't even noticed them.


i haven't seen a brixton mural i didn't like.
there's a great one hidden off effra parade of noah's ark.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 2, 2011)

well I'm not sure what happened with the switching on of the lights but inside the library it really was a big party... pure anarchic chaotic random Christmas party... singing, dance-hall (I think is what you'd describe it as) dancing, gospel choir, the tube incense bloke doing tumbling and acrobatics with loads of kids, kids dressed up as all kinds of things, a snowman and Rasta Santa accompanied by banging Rasta Santa soundtrack - it was literally mayhem and the least health and safety abiding event I've seen in a long while  but lots of fun.  Although quite nerve wracking seeing the toddler in the middle of a mass bundle on several occasions.  The librarians must be well pissed off because the kids bit of the library is pretty trashed now!

knackered .....


----------



## boohoo (Dec 2, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i haven't seen a brixton mural i didn't like.
> there's a great one hidden off effra parade of noah's ark.



Ooooh - is that the one in the community garden? I've never got a really good look at it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 2, 2011)

boohoo said:


> Ooooh - is that the one in the community garden? I've never got a really good look at it.


i'm not sure. i've only seen it from the window of a friend's flat. i think there may be some public area in front of it.


----------



## nagapie (Dec 2, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> well I'm not sure what happened with the switching on of the lights but inside the library it really was a big party... pure anarchic chaotic random Christmas party... singing, dance-hall (I think is what you'd describe it as) dancing, gospel choir, the tube incense bloke doing tumbling and acrobatics with loads of kids, kids dressed up as all kinds of things, a snowman and Rasta Santa accompanied by banging Rasta Santa soundtrack - it was literally mayhem and the least health and safety abiding event I've seen in a long while  but lots of fun. Although quite nerve wracking seeing the toddler in the middle of a mass bundle on several occasions. The librarians must be well pissed off because the kids bit of the library is pretty trashed now!
> 
> knackered .....



Sadly we looked around and didn't realise the action was inside the library. Went for coffee instead.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 2, 2011)

nagapie said:


> Sadly we looked around and didn't realise the action was inside the library. Went for coffee instead.



It's a shame... we missed you - would've been nice to see the birthday boy.  I thought it was all going to be outside as well but when I turned up at 4pm for the whole switching on of the lights thing, Windrush Square was abandoned - so I went to check out the Christmas Card making thing only to discover a stage, PA and lots of confused looking people inside.


----------



## story (Dec 2, 2011)

Brixton Road closed North of the railway bridges.

True? Or not true?

And if so, why.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 2, 2011)

story said:


> Brixton Road closed North of the railway bridges.
> 
> True? Or not true?
> 
> And if so, why.





> A23 London - A23 Brixton Road in Brixton closed and queueing traffic in both directions between the A2217 Coldharbour Lane junction and Brixton police station traffic lights, because of an accident. Diversion in operation - affecting bus routes 2,3,35,45,59,109,118,133,159,196,250,322,333,432,P4.
> *Severe*


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 2, 2011)

story said:


> Brixton Road closed North of the railway bridges.
> 
> True? Or not true?
> 
> And if so, why.



Some sort of car accident though I couldn't see it.   When I got out of the tube there were 4 or 5 empty buses sat outside morleys stops, none at tube side, but two buses facing north on the southbound lane just before the bridge.      Decided to walk home but buses were beginning to get round on diversion to go up and down the hill when I was walking up half an hour or so ago.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 2, 2011)

Someone on Twatter reckons a cyclist was knocked over


----------



## editor (Dec 3, 2011)

This whiffs of an "art" project: http://ifdogsosmartwhynothedrivecar.wordpress.com/2011/11/27/finding-cathy/


----------



## editor (Dec 3, 2011)

story said:


> Brixton Road closed North of the railway bridges.
> 
> True? Or not true?


True:


----------



## fortyplus (Dec 3, 2011)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Fishmongers in Granville archade, next to one of the party shops and a grocers, near WAGfree.


Dagons is a Brixton landmark and institution, established in 1953. WAGfree, on the other hand, is an upstart new place opened last year opposite the wig shop in the place that was Quality Halal butchers and before that the egg shop.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

fortyplus said:


> Dagons is a Brixton landmark and institution, established in 1953. WAGfree, on the other hand, is an upstart new place opened last year opposite the wig shop in the place that was Quality Halal butchers and before that the egg shop.



Was my reluctance to name check a new place not so obvious? Sad but true, I was trying to avoid giving any of the newbies even more exposure.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 3, 2011)

fortyplus said:


> Dagons is a Brixton landmark and institution, established in 1953. WAGfree, on the other hand, is an upstart new place opened last year opposite the wig shop in the place that was Quality Halal butchers and before that the egg shop.


----------



## editor (Dec 5, 2011)

Dagns has teamed up with Nu Brixtonites to create a champagne and oyster bar:



> Pearl of Brixton Oyster Bar opened this weekend at Brixton Village. The pop up oysters and champagne bar, a collaboration between Dagon's Fishmongers and Satay Bar, will be open on our late nights from Thursday to Saturday. Prices start from £2.50.
> https://www.facebook.com/brixvill


----------



## Rushy (Dec 5, 2011)

editor said:


> Dagns has teamed up with Nu Brixtonites to create a champagne and oyster bar:



*Health warning after norovirus found in 76% of British oysters*


Nom nom.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 5, 2011)

Rushy said:


> *Health warning after norovirus found in 76% of British oysters*
> 
> Nom nom.



Saw that on tv this morning and thought of this thread


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 5, 2011)

BTW:  IF anyone's near King's College Hospital, the Book People are there today. 

I was tempted, but knew I had loads of shopping to do and a Times Atlas of London for £15 would only add further weight


----------



## story (Dec 6, 2011)

My housemate just came home from the market with a sick kitten in a basket. He was at work and a Colombian man came in and handed him a covered basket with the words "This is for [the proprietor]". When my housemate looked inside the basket, he saw the staring eyes of a tiny, frightened kitten.

[the proprietor] does not need want or desire a kitten.

I''ve just dropped them off at the vets: hopefully some Christmas compassion will inspire them to treat and take on the wee thing. Having three house cats, and two yard cats waiting to find a home, I am in no position to take on another cat.

Anyway: beware colombians bearing gifts.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 6, 2011)

I hope the vet doesn't do horrible things to kitten and finds it a good home


----------



## story (Dec 6, 2011)

Housemate just came home and reports that the vet has taken the kitten, and has called the RSPCA for it to be re-homed 

Says there's not much wrong with it/him/her aside from dehydration, cold, fear, being too young to be away from its mum


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2011)

The yoof / yoot are hanging in 'Bricky' or 'Brikky' later. Sounds interesting


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> The yoof / yoot are hanging in 'Bricky' or 'Brikky' later. Sounds interesting



what yoof?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2011)

Da yoot


----------



## TruXta (Dec 6, 2011)

Cider-bus yoof?


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Da yoot



Are you on their mailing list?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Da yoot



Isn't that what yoot do - hang around?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 6, 2011)

WTF!

I just went to google da yoot to see if it was some strange band/club I'd never heard about and the whole google page went spinning around


----------



## Vamoose (Dec 6, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> WTF!
> 
> I just went to google da yoot to see if it was some strange band/club I'd never heard about and the whole google page went spinning around


I think by da yoot he means the youths and if so I encountered them today.

I live up near Claverdale road, was walking home at around 6.30 and near the gate to the apartments/building I live in there were around 6 or so blokes hooded and with masks hanging around. To be honest didn't think too much of it, opened gate and walked in to garden, as I opened door to get into apartment block, I turned to see one of them walk in the gate, he shouted something which I couldn't hear as had headphones in. I shut the door, which is pretty hefty and walked up the stairs, only to hear them banging on the door, like trying to knock it down.

A few mins later went to check if still there and appeared they had gone, then saw them out the window walking up the street. They looked like they were around 16 years old, up close they looked older but when I had a better chance they didn't look fully grown. Still a bit scary.

Went out a bit later to walk girlfriend towards bus stop and I had a little scout around to see if they were nearby, seemed they had disappeared. To be honest I hope I don't see them again, as I am reasonably distinctive looking and I reckon they will remember it was me who slammed the door in their faces.

P.S girlfriend said on her way to her sisters, there had been a big crash involving a bus on brixton hill.


----------



## Onket (Dec 7, 2011)

Nipped in The Albert to see what damage the refit has done.

No more dartboard. 

Anyone know a pub in central Brixton with one? Does the Effra still have one, I'm sure they did round to the left of the bar.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 7, 2011)

the albert had a dart board?


----------



## teuchter (Dec 7, 2011)

Onket said:


> Nipped in The Albert to see what damage the refit has done.
> 
> No more dartboard.
> 
> Anyone know a pub in central Brixton with one? Does the Effra still have one, I'm sure they did round to the left of the bar.



I believe this one on Lyham Rd (not quite central Brixton) has one and hosts darts competitions

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=bri...a=X&oi=mode_link&ct=mode&cd=3&ved=0CBkQ_AUoAg

Never been in myself but a darts-playing friend used to go there I think.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 7, 2011)

teuchter said:


> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=bri...a=X&oi=mode_link&ct=mode&cd=3&ved=0CBkQ_AUoAg


----------



## teuchter (Dec 7, 2011)

oops

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/place...138166&spn=0.000013,0.000021&t=m&z=16&vpsrc=6


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 7, 2011)

teuchter said:


> oops
> 
> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/place?cid=1189008593993440074&q=Prince Of Wales, Lyham Road, London&hl=en&ie=UTF8&ll=51.458031,-0.138166&spn=0.000013,0.000021&t=m&z=16&vpsrc=6



Do the prison staff still drink in there?


----------



## TruXta (Dec 7, 2011)

The prisoners moreso.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 7, 2011)

TruXta said:


> The prisoners moreso.



Or people just released?  They used to go in the George IV but now that's shut during the day or doesn't seem to have regular opening hours, quite possible some of them go to the back pubs


----------



## teuchter (Dec 7, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Do the prison staff still drink in there?



I don't know. Like I said, I've never been in.


----------



## Onket (Dec 8, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> the albert had a dart board?



Yes. On the 'stage' area.



teuchter said:


> oops
> 
> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/place?cid=1189008593993440074&q=Prince Of Wales, Lyham Road, London&hl=en&ie=UTF8&ll=51.458031,-0.138166&spn=0.000013,0.000021&t=m&z=16&vpsrc=6



Cheers.

If I ever go there I'll report back. It's more for dinnertimes and I think that's a bit far to go.


----------



## peterkro (Dec 8, 2011)

Doesn't the Canterbury have a dart board ( I haven't been in for twenty years so perhaps not).


----------



## ajdown (Dec 8, 2011)

The Mrs has just gone past Foot Locker on a bus, and said that there is police tape up and a forensics team down there.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 8, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Or people just released? They used to go in the George IV but now that's shut during the day or doesn't seem to have regular opening hours, quite possible some of them go to the back pubs



Offie at the end of Blenheim Gardens more like.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 8, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Offie at the end of Blenheim Gardens more like.



ah well, they've got Sainsburys now so they can get themselves something to eat at the same time to stp them getting so pissed after so long without a pint


----------



## T & P (Dec 9, 2011)

9 days after an old woman was knocked down and killed in Tulse Hill, I saw this morning in the very same spot the aftermath of a collision between a cyclist and car. The bicycle was mangled to fuck but luckily the cyclist seemed not seriously hurt- in fact he was close to start beating the shit out of the driver when I walked past.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 9, 2011)

shit. 
whereabouts? i'm always cycling down there.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 9, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> ah well, they've got Sainsburys now



It's open now is it?


----------



## Crispy (Dec 9, 2011)

Went to the New Albert last night. It's still a pub.


----------



## editor (Dec 9, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Went to the New Albert last night. It's still a pub.


Course it is! And when there's an Offline on, it feels just the same as before. But not as smelly.

I think the new layout is a real improvement (apart from the removal of the big table at the back).


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 9, 2011)

T & P said:


> 9 days after an old woman was knocked down and killed in Tulse Hill, I saw this morning in the very same spot the aftermath of a collision between a cyclist and car. The bicycle was mangled to fuck but luckily the cyclist seemed not seriously hurt- in fact he was close to start beating the shit out of the driver when I walked past.



yes.. where was it?  I witnessed a bike accident there a few weeks ago - I was the driver directly behind the cyclist that was knocked off his bike by a car racing to pull out in front of me - not noticing there was a cyclist in front.  The cyclist was ok but it was awful to view.  I'd only borrowed the car - normally I'd have been on my bike myself, often with my daughter on the back.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 9, 2011)

not sure where to put this - Brazas thread/Brixton Village thread.  Really sadly it seems Brazas have been really struggling to pull in the customers recently.  It doesn't look good for them.  It seems that things have become more and more difficult for them since the arrival of so many eateries in Brixton Village.  It would be a tragedy to lose them.  We haven't been half as much as we used to since we've had our little girl - simply because getting out at night is difficult, but we'll be trying to get as many weekend brunches there as we can.  We're actually moving to Tulse Hill soon, so I'd be delighted if they moved up that way - or West Norwood (in motion... ) but it would be a real shame for the little stretch of shops here at the bottom of Tulse Hill/Effra Road/Brixton Water Lane to lose them.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Dec 9, 2011)

I saw an accident waiting to happen yesterday.  Was heading to the bus stop and a bloke was riding his bike down the road,   one handed with a little child no more than 2 or 3 hanging under his arm.  The child had no safety helmet on either.  Wasn't impressed. In fact I was deciding whether or not to flag down a passing police car and ask them to tell him off.  But the police car dissapeared before I could make my mind up.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> not sure where to put this - Brazas thread/Brixton Village thread. Really sadly it seems Brazas have been really struggling to pull in the customers recently. It doesn't look good for them. It seems that things have become more and more difficult for them since the arrival of so many eateries in Brixton Village. It would be a tragedy to lose them. We haven't been half as much as we used to since we've had our little girl - simply because getting out at night is difficult, but we'll be trying to get as many weekend brunches there as we can. We're actually moving to Tulse Hill soon, so I'd be delighted if they moved up that way - or West Norwood (in motion... ) but it would be a real shame for the little stretch of shops here at the bottom of Tulse Hill/Effra Road/Brixton Water Lane to lose them.



Oh no 

We do still order from time to time but have decreased. Will have to try and visit


----------



## T & P (Dec 9, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> yes.. where was it? I witnessed a bike accident there a few weeks ago - I was the driver directly behind the cyclist that was knocked off his bike by a car racing to pull out in front of me - not noticing there was a cyclist in front. The cyclist was ok but it was awful to view. I'd only borrowed the car - normally I'd have been on my bike myself, often with my daughter on the back.


I don't know exactly where the old lady was killed. According to the SLP it was on Station Rise, which is astonishing as it is a very short dead end road. However I saw flowers tied to a lamppost across the road, in the gyratory itself as one heads into the westbound South Circular.

Today's incident was just before the turning into Station Rise, just past the Suzuki dealership.

It's a very busy junction and I see people doing crazy things all the time. It's surprising there are no more incidents.


----------



## Onket (Dec 9, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Went to the New Albert last night. It's still a pub.



Yeah, almost the most pointless re-fit ever.

Real shame the dartboard has gone, though.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 9, 2011)

Onket said:


> Yeah, almost the most pointless re-fit ever.
> 
> Real shame the dartboard has gone, though.



Worth it for the new bogs alone. You can practically sleep in there now so clean is it.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 9, 2011)

T & P said:


> I don't know exactly where the old lady was killed. According to the SLP it was on Station Rise, which is astonishing as it is a very short dead end road. However I saw flowers tied to a lamppost across the road, in the gyratory itself as one heads into the westbound South Circular.
> 
> Today's incident was just before the turning into Station Rise, just past the Suzuki dealership.
> 
> It's a very busy junction and I see people doing crazy things all the time. It's surprising there are no more incidents.



It's such a busy junction I suppose it's inevitable it will have its fair share of accidents I suppose but that bit outside the Coop is especially a nightmare - lots of people double park there right before the lights and it's always dodgy.  It's on my commute and isn't my favourite bit to cycle (although my least fav is coming down Knight's Hill - but that's another story).  The other horrid bit is at the top of Tulse Hill where the road suddenly drastically narrows and speed bumps are introduced.... cars doing all kinds of crazy crazy shit there.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 9, 2011)

i quite like cycling down that bit as there's no room for cars to overtake you


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 9, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i quite like cycling down that bit as there's no room for cars to overtake you



the narrow bit can be fine as they have to stay behind you.. but where it suddenly narrows just after the lights with the junction with Upper Tulse Hill, I find you get loads of cars racing to get around you whilst they still can - some taking it just a bit too close with the oncoming traffic.  And then actually on the narrow bit - loads will overtake on the opposite side of the road going around the traffic islands - which can get a bit hairy when you get to Athlone/Claverdale/Craignar and the Tescos as there's lots of traffic joining from either side - and then of course the buses coming up the hill too.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 9, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Worth it for the new bogs alone. You can practically sleep in there now so clean is it.


2. No more crush behind the bar
3. Sensible back doors


----------



## TruXta (Dec 9, 2011)

Crispy said:


> 2. No more crush behind the bar
> 3. Sensible back doors



I kinda miss the old back doors. Great ice breaker.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 9, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I kinda miss the old back doors. Great ice breaker.


Sparrow spent a good 5 seconds tugging at the new ones ineffectually until a regular had to tell her that "they're normal doors now"


----------



## TruXta (Dec 9, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Sparrow spent a good 5 seconds tugging at the new ones ineffectually until a regular had to tell her that "they're normal doors now"



 Maybe the new doors will be ice-breakers as well then.


----------



## editor (Dec 9, 2011)

Onket said:


> Yeah, almost the most pointless re-fit ever.


Hardly. There's been huge improvements. The stage is in a much better area, we've finally got a proper console to mix/DJ from, the toilets are infinitely better, and the rear area has opened up much more room. Oh, and the floor behind the bar is no longer sinking.


----------



## Onket (Dec 9, 2011)

Some improvements, yes. I didn't say it was entirely pointless.


----------



## lang rabbie (Dec 10, 2011)

So no one went to get photographed with Rastamouse, then?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 10, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I kinda miss the old back doors. Great ice breaker.



The amount of times I've stood there like an idiot trying to figure out how to open them


----------



## TruXta (Dec 10, 2011)

Not me anyway. Where was this?


----------



## colacubes (Dec 10, 2011)

lang rabbie said:


> So no one went to get photographed with Rastamouse, then?



I saw him and wanted to give him a hug but I couldn't get through the crush of children


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 10, 2011)

nipsla said:


> I saw him and wanted to give him a hug but I couldn't get through the crush of children



you ought to be ashamed. They're children FFS! Just kick the little feckers out of the way.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Dec 11, 2011)

ShiftyJunior thought it looked like a rat rather than a mouse. He was correct.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 11, 2011)

did he have 6 pairs of nipples or 5 pairs?   That's how you tell.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Dec 11, 2011)

Children's characters don't have nipples. They are a corrupting influence


----------



## tarannau (Dec 11, 2011)

I heard that Rastamouse looked disturbingly blind on his Brixton appearance, which would seem to hamper his usual crime fighting exploits.

I also learnt that the statue of Thierry Henry unveiled at the Emirates this weekend was made in Loughborough Junction. I know this because, after setting up our stand at the Railway Xmas tavern yesterday morning, my stallholding partner and I were _discussing_ the finer points of this piece of art, shown in the day's paper. In the sense that we were banging on about it looking nothing like Henry, escalating to the verdict that it was the Lionel Ritchie 'Hello' video version of Thierry. How we laughed, loudly. It was then that the woman from the neighbouring stall - her of the beautifully made christmas candles - piped up to enquire what we were on about.

And, to cut a not so long story short, the candlemaker only turned our to be the maker of the Thierry Henry statue. Which was quite a sitcom perfect 'I can't believe it' moment really, particularly after the loud and dismissive way we were going on about that thing. I only had to sit right next to her for about the next 7 hours or few too, on a tiny cramped bench to boot. Thankfully she and her partner were lovely about it - I'll now take her word that they were some terrible press photos that don't do it justice. It's not some kind of bizarre South London revenge on Henry, making him look like the emaciated lovechild of Mark Bright and that 'police robot' on Terminator, oh no.

Still, what a coincidence eh.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 11, 2011)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> ShiftyJunior thought it looked like a rat rather than a mouse. He was correct.



A very confused and very middle class lady in front of me was wondering why there was a vole in the market.    I put her straight.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 11, 2011)

tarannau said:


> And, to cut a not so long story short, the candlemaker only turned our to be the maker of the Thierry Henry statue. Which was quite a sitcom perfect 'I can't believe it' moment really, particularly after the loud and dismissive way we were going on about that thing. I only had to sit right next to her for about the next 7 hours or few too, on a tiny cramped bench to boot. Thankfully she and her partner were lovely about it - I'll now take her word that they were some terrible press photos that don't do it justice. It's not some kind of bizarre South London revenge on Henry, making him look like the emaciated lovechild of Mark Bright and that 'police robot' on Terminator, oh no.


ED: So! You can quote without including any text. Unfortunatley, I wanted to quote, not comment and also *like* but that would be likng your own post. Obv. 

It is cold out today, isn't it...

btw, it feels like a really odd choice of pose - I know it's from the North London Derby in 2003 but... I think something where he's standing, looking forward ...


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2011)

Where is the mulled cider served?


----------



## tarannau (Dec 11, 2011)

The Railway yesterday had some popular hot cider, but I reckon it may have mainly been in place for the Xmas fair thing

FWIW, here's a picture of Henry's statue in progress at LJ, complete with the person I managed to unknowingly insult.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 11, 2011)

The person on the left looks moor like Henry.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Where is the mulled cider served?



They're doing mulled Aspall in the Albert, but it's a bit of the sweet side tbh.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 11, 2011)

So which ones of you were playing trumpets and other brass horns out the windows next to Morleys about an hour ago?


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 11, 2011)

tarannau said:


> The Railway yesterday had some popular hot cider, but I reckon it may have mainly been in place for the Xmas fair thing
> 
> FWIW, here's a picture of Henry's statue in progress at LJ, complete with the person I managed to unknowingly insult.



She must be a big Arsenal fan with hair extensions courtesy of Sagna.


----------



## ash (Dec 11, 2011)

tarannau said:


> I heard that Rastamouse looked disturbingly blind on his Brixton appearance, which would seem to hamper his usual crime fighting exploits.
> 
> I also learnt that the statue of Thierry Henry unveiled at the Emirates this weekend was made in Loughborough Junction. I know this because, after setting up our stand at the Railway Xmas tavern yesterday morning, my stallholding partner and I were _discussing_ the finer points of this piece of art, shown in the day's paper. In the sense that we were banging on about it looking nothing like Henry, escalating to the verdict that it was the Lionel Ritchie 'Hello' video version of Thierry.
> How we laughed, loudly. It was then that the woman from the neighbouring stall - her of the beautifully made christmas
> ...


----------



## ash (Dec 11, 2011)

I meant to say the statue looks more like Viera to me, did she have the wrong picture to work on !??


----------



## tarannau (Dec 11, 2011)

Looks better in profile tbf. Henry cried apparently - I suspect he's a better judge than me


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2011)

tarannau said:


> Looks better in profile tbf. Henry cried apparently - I suspect he's a better judge than me


Depends why he was crying!


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 11, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Where is the mulled cider served?



they sell it in the commercial too.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 11, 2011)

ash said:


> I meant to say the statue looks more like Viera to me, did she have the wrong picture to work on !??



Nah it's Andy, i mean Andrew Cole


----------



## Janh (Dec 11, 2011)

I thought it looked like lieutenant Daniels from The WIre.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 12, 2011)

As we speak, steam train puffing up the line from Herne Hill towards London >>>>>


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 12, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> As we speak, steam train puffing up the line from Herne Hill towards London >>>>>



Does it look like Thierry Henry?


----------



## fortyplus (Dec 12, 2011)

BBC Breakfast News is broadcasting live from Brixton Market including Granville Arcade tomorrow morning.


----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2011)

fortyplus said:


> BBC Breakfast News is broadcasting live from Brixton Market including Granville Arcade tomorrow morning.


Why?!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 12, 2011)

Will have to bump this thread to remind me to record it as I'll be in bed


----------



## uk benzo (Dec 12, 2011)

Some really strong winds this evening. Bins flying around everywhere.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2011)

(((Bins)))

Still wet and windy out there.
Looking like it will stay that way all week and 28mph winds forecast Friday.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 13, 2011)

Brickers on telly now.


----------



## tarannau (Dec 13, 2011)

Pah, that's the second time it's been on already. We were even treated to the rare sight of Stuart the Watchman's smile and best friendly face earlier.


----------



## Chilavert (Dec 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> (((Bins)))
> 
> Still wet and windy out there.
> Looking like it will stay that way all week and 28mph winds forecast Friday.


There could be some VERY bad weather on the way at the end of the week.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2011)

uk benzo said:


> Some really strong winds this evening. Bins flying around everywhere.





Chilavert said:


> There could be some VERY bad weather on the way at the end of the week.



You might be right. This morning there was a pretty big plastic crate shooting down Brixton Water Lane at some speed. Wind forecast twice speed Friday. Oh well, the forecast can be wrong


----------



## Ms T (Dec 13, 2011)

editor said:


> Why?!


 
Showing a different retail model to illustrate Mary Portas' report on revitalising the High St.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 13, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Brickers on telly now.





tarannau said:


> Pah, that's the second time it's been on already. We were even treated to the rare sight of Stuart the Watchman's smile and best friendly face earlier.



I recorded it.  Glad I didn't actually bother getting up early to watch it.  Just wasted minutes of my life fast-forwarding to the Brixton bits


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 13, 2011)

It was very dull.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 13, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> It was very dull.



and here we have the sourdough shop with toasters on the table blah blah blah - TWICE!


----------



## editor (Dec 13, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> and here we have the sourdough shop with toasters on the table blah blah blah - TWICE!


With TOASTERS you say?! Kerrrrrazy!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 13, 2011)

editor said:


> With TOASTERS you say?! Kerrrrrazy!



The toasters got a mention TWICE!

What's the betting the film crew got some free toast?


----------



## teuchter (Dec 13, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> It was very dull.



Did they mention on the report that Brixton Village has become the main talking point on a local anarcho-communist drugs website?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 13, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Did they mention on the report that Brixton Village has become the main talking point on a local anarcho-communist drugs website?



No, but they mentioned a new Sainsbury's may be opening on Brixton Hill in the near future


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2011)

No Waitrose updates?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 13, 2011)

Badgers said:


> No Waitrose updates?



A mini Waitrose in the old Angel pub


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 13, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Did they mention on the report that Brixton Village has become the main talking point on a local anarcho-communist drugs website?



No, just something about  rucks between brixtonites and brickersonians with SLCRs drawn.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 13, 2011)

and a quick mention that there was a lack of nail bars in Granville Arcade


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 13, 2011)

Also mentioned that now the businesses are doing so well, they can command higher rents and are therefore thinking of selling the whole of Granville Arcade to Fortnum and Mason - but that's just rumours - so I heard


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2011)

Snow Friday?

Looks like things will be wet tonight so doubt it will settle.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Looks like things will be wet tonight so doubt it will settle.



Good.  don't want it settling


----------



## TruXta (Dec 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Snow Friday?
> 
> Looks like things will be wet tonight so doubt it will settle.



Says sleet, not snow. It can all fuck off tbh.


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Good. don't want it settling


I do. I want vast mountains of the stuff so I can toboggan straight out from my tenth floor penthouse suite down to the Albert.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 15, 2011)

editor said:


> I do. I want vast mountains of the stuff so I can toboggan straight out from my tenth floor penthouse suite down to the Albert.



Wouldn't vast mountains of snow bury the Albert, thus foiling your intrepid adventure?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 15, 2011)

editor said:


> I do. I want vast mountains of the stuff so I can toboggan straight out from my tenth floor penthouse suite down to the Albert.





Well I've got King's tomorrow and right from the bus stop to the car park was an ice rink.  Can't believe the council didn't have enough sense to grit an area where dozens of people with crutches, walking sticks etc. would be using


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Wouldn't vast mountains of snow bury the Albert, thus foiling your intrepid adventure?


There's be a tunnel to the door. A tunnel of love, if you will.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2011)

editor said:


> There's be a tunnel to the door. A tunnel of love, if you will.



An icy glory hole of epic proportions


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 15, 2011)

editor said:


> There's be a tunnel to the door. A tunnel of love, if you will.



You could build an ice bar and hotel Ed


----------



## TruXta (Dec 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> An icy glory hole of epic proportions



The pictures in my head! Where's that brain-bleach?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 15, 2011)

The New Albert


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 15, 2011)

*awaits some comment from onket that it's not changed much, and that the beer isn't cheap*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 15, 2011)

snowy_again said:


> *awaits some comment from onket that it's not changed much, and that the beer isn't cheap*



of course it's changed.  It's all brand new ice


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2011)

What are the parking restrictions round by Brockwell Park / Dulwich Road on Saturdays?


----------



## TruXta (Dec 15, 2011)

Park and die.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Park and die.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 15, 2011)

You are certainly easily amused today, sir.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 15, 2011)

Badgers said:


> What are the parking restrictions round by Brockwell Park / Dulwich Road on Saturdays?


none


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> none


----------



## leanderman (Dec 15, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Wouldn't vast mountains of snow bury the Albert, thus foiling your intrepid adventure?



Perhaps you could persuade Lambeth's 100 volunteer snow wardens to focus their efforts on the Albert surrounds


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2011)

The snow is lovely.
It is like a Christmas card out there


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## Onket (Dec 16, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> of course it's changed. It's all brand new ice



Well exactly.


----------



## Onket (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh, and the 'tiled figure from a computer game' has gone from the side of Iceland. That didn't last long.

This story is about the one on Atlantic road being taken down- http://www.slp.co.uk/news.cfm?id=46321&headline=Night-time invasion by top street artist

But the Iceland one has also gone since then. Dunno when, I only noticed yesterday.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 16, 2011)

I am told by hendo via the guys at Tidy Hair that the Bar that Had No Name/Tangiers/Neon is going to be a Chinese restaurant.  They've been doing it up for the past few weeks and have put wooden screeny things in the windows, which seems to validate the theory/gossip.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 16, 2011)

It's snowing in SE24 atm.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 16, 2011)

and SW2 - but it keeps changing its mind.. snow, sleet, rain, snow again etc


----------



## ajdown (Dec 16, 2011)

On and off up by Tower Bridge too, wish it would do it properly if it's going to bother at all but I think the ground is far too wet.


----------



## story (Dec 16, 2011)

Where do you all live??

I'm right by St Matthew's Church and it's sunny and bright


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 16, 2011)

yes it was sunny and bright for us too at 1:42pm (when you posted).. but at 10:00am it was snowy.


----------



## nagapie (Dec 16, 2011)

Can anyone tell me where my nearest walk in centre would be so that I can get some antibiotics tomorrow? I'm on Tulse Hill and I think Gracefield Gardens in Streatham has one but I'm not sure where else.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 16, 2011)

there's one in clapham junction (literally, it's in the station itself), but i think the streatham one is your nearest and certainly the easiest to get to.


----------



## nagapie (Dec 16, 2011)

Yeah, I'd rather be ill than go to clapham junction.


----------



## lang rabbie (Dec 17, 2011)

The new Brixton Explorer Map on the Lambeth website is distinctly odd.  Electric Lane is confusingly shown as being the width of a two way road and major structures best known for their colour - the railway bridges, the Rec - are shown in white.

Is it really any easier to use than a conventional map.


----------



## story (Dec 17, 2011)

My house is on that map


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 17, 2011)

nagapie said:


> Can anyone tell me where my nearest walk in centre would be so that I can get some antibiotics tomorrow? I'm on Tulse Hill and I think Gracefield Gardens in Streatham has one but I'm not sure where else.



Victoria Street is only a short ride on the tube and a 5 min walk


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 17, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> there's one in clapham junction (literally, it's in the station itself), but i think the streatham one is your nearest and certainly the easiest to get to.



Do you mean Gracefield Gardens?  Is that a walk-in centre?  Never knew that


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 17, 2011)

Yes


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 17, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> Yes



Oh, have been sent there for a blood test, didn't realise it was a walk-in as well


----------



## colacubes (Dec 17, 2011)

lang rabbie said:


> The new Brixton Explorer Map on the Lambeth website is distinctly odd. Electric Lane is confusingly shown as being the width of a two way road and major structures best known for their colour - the railway bridges, the Rec - are shown in white.
> 
> Is it really any easier to use than a conventional map.



Very odd, especially re Electric Lane.  It makes it look like a major through route rather than a road you could barely fit 1 car up at a time


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 18, 2011)

anyone going to see the Levellers tonight at the Academy?

Might have a spare ticket.....


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 18, 2011)

story said:


> My house is on that map


Mine isn't


----------



## Onket (Dec 19, 2011)

lang rabbie said:


> The new Brixton Explorer Map on the Lambeth website is distinctly odd. Electric Lane is confusingly shown as being the width of a two way road and major structures best known for their colour - the railway bridges, the Rec - are shown in white.
> 
> Is it really any easier to use than a conventional map.



Doesn't look like it's been designed to replace a conventional map.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 19, 2011)

*BCA opens 2012

They'd better get a move on!


----------



## ajdown (Dec 19, 2011)

lang rabbie said:


> The new Brixton Explorer Map on the Lambeth website is distinctly odd. Electric Lane is confusingly shown as being the width of a two way road and major structures best known for their colour - the railway bridges, the Rec - are shown in white.
> 
> Is it really any easier to use than a conventional map.



Holy Comic Sans Batman...


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 19, 2011)

Anyone been skating on thin ice yet?

Some might also think it presents an opportunity for locally-based photo-journalism....


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 19, 2011)

Apparently the Lambeth crime stats are out today. The Herne Hill Society have tweeted to say that crime is going up in Herne Hill. I couldn't agree more - I saw some awful curtains on Half Moon Lane the other day


----------



## lang rabbie (Dec 19, 2011)

Elsewhere on the Lambeth website, there is a link to a bizarre fly-through video of the new academy planned for the Fenstanton site at Tulse Hill


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2011)

lang rabbie said:


> Elsewhere on the Lambeth website, there is a link to a bizarre fly-through video of the new academy planned for the Fenstanton site at Tulse Hill


Very cosmopolitan cafe... Is it a Spanish school?


----------



## lang rabbie (Dec 19, 2011)

editor said:


> Very cosmopolitan cafe... Is it a Spanish school?
> 
> View attachment 15495



I was too alarmed by the MC Escher like unlikeliness of the staircase geometry to notice the language of the signage.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 20, 2011)

i reckon they just re-used the picture from another project (in spain)

either that or the school canteen will be provided by La Tasca 

But seriously, the picture is designed to make the school appeal to the wealthy middle classes, isn't it? Because that's what academies are all about...


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 20, 2011)

They do that sort of thing in school canteens a lot.  We have various things written in various languages across our canteen.  The food is still utter shite though.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 20, 2011)

lang rabbie said:


> I was too alarmed by the MC Escher like unlikeliness of the staircase geometry to notice the language of the signage.


 Where are the offending stair geometries exactly?


----------



## lang rabbie (Dec 20, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Where are the offending stair geometries exactly?



At 1:02 of the fly through you can see that the stairs and the mezzanine landing don't actually meet up properly.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 21, 2011)

Slightly misaligned perhaps. Not really "MC Escher like".

This is the problem with photorealistic presentations - people just focus on odd little details here and there and the aim of conveying a general impression is often not achieved.


----------



## paolo (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## ajdown (Dec 21, 2011)

Came up the Camberwell end of Coldharbour Lane, area near the Baptist Church towards Denmark Hill crawling with plod and at least three TV outside broadcast units including ITN parked up.  Can't see it in the news anywhere.  Any clues?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 21, 2011)

ajdown said:


> Came up the Camberwell end of Coldharbour Lane, area near the Baptist Church towards Denmark Hill crawling with plod and at least three TV outside broadcast units including ITN parked up. Can't see it in the news anywhere. Any clues?


Duke & Duchess of Cambridge visiting some charity.


----------



## ajdown (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh.  I guess it must be a slow news day then.   Thanks anyway.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 21, 2011)

ajdown said:


> Oh. I guess it must be a slow news day then. Thanks anyway.


It was in the Telegraph at the bottom of this article...

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews/8969578/Homeless-women-die-by-age-43-on-average.html


----------



## ajdown (Dec 21, 2011)

Ah ok.  Not a fan of the royal family so I tend not to take much notice of these things normally, and I don't read the Telegraph either so I didn't see that article.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 21, 2011)

Glad that is all cleared up


----------



## teuchter (Dec 21, 2011)

ajdown said:


> Ah ok. Not a fan of the royal family



why not?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 21, 2011)

They made mince pies with the homeless of Camberwell! Surely that must make anyone a fan?


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 22, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> They made mince pies with the homeless of Camberwell!


 I knew the coalition's planned changes to housing benefit were going to be brutal and change the face of London, but _really...._
Isn't the slogan meant to be EAT THE RICH? Not the other way round!


----------



## Onket (Dec 22, 2011)

Rich the eat?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 22, 2011)

Brixton was totally jammed with shoppers today. Best thing I saw was a slightly crazy guy outside M&S selling mistletoe and proclaiming the winter solstice whilst trying to chat up girls walking past. Worst thing I saw was massive queues in the payday loan shops


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 22, 2011)

Oh, and I went to have a look at the new ice rink, but a very wide security guard blocked the doorway....bah.


----------



## story (Dec 22, 2011)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Brixton was totally jammed with shoppers today. Best thing I saw was a slightly crazy guy outside M&S selling mistletoe and proclaiming the winter solstice whilst trying to chat up girls walking past. *Worst thing I saw was massive queues in the payday loan shops*


 
On a related note, I have noticed that the charity shops are very busy with customers this year.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 22, 2011)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Oh, and I went to have a look at the new ice rink, but a very wide security guard blocked the doorway....bah.


New ice rink? Where?


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 22, 2011)

In Streatham.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 22, 2011)

I saw Streatham Baths building yesterday - half demolished


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 22, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> In Streatham.


Whereabouts?


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 22, 2011)

It's behind you.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 22, 2011)

twat.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 22, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> Whereabouts?



Brixton


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 22, 2011)

i'm confused


----------



## Belushi (Dec 22, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> Whereabouts?



Where the Pope's Road car park used to be in Brixton.


----------



## Belushi (Dec 22, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I saw Streatham Baths building yesterday - half demolished



Dont get me started about the bloody 'Streatham Hub'


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 22, 2011)

Belushi said:


> Dont get me started about the bloody 'Streatham Hub'



What about it?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 22, 2011)

Belushi said:


> Where the Pope's Road car park used to be in Brixton.


Is that behind the rec?


----------



## lang rabbie (Dec 23, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Duke & Duchess of Cambridge visiting some charity.



Centrepoint run the Camberwell Foyer on the Dickie Dirt's site (formerly the Camberwell Odeon) - which bizarrely enough is actually in Lambeth despite being in spitting distance of Camberwell Green.


----------



## lang rabbie (Dec 23, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> Is that behind the rec?


If you are coming from Brixton Road, then yes it is.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 23, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> Is that behind the rec?


http://www.brixtonicerink.co.uk/


----------



## hmmph (Dec 23, 2011)

does anyone know what time the market in Windrush Square is on today? Am I missing it or is it an evening jobbie?


----------



## editor (Dec 23, 2011)

hmmph said:


> does anyone know what time the market in Windrush Square is on today? Am I missing it or is it an evening jobbie?


There should be a daytime one, and then the 'Sundowner' one.


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 23, 2011)

It was on this morning when I wandered past around 9.45 and looked quite busy...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 23, 2011)

It was on this morning when I went past so I thought "oh, I'll stop by on the way back from the hospital". Empty! Fucking empty! Inconsiderate bastards. What kind of stupid opening hours are they? 

What's there anyway?  All I could see from the bus was veg?


----------



## tarannau (Dec 23, 2011)

There's meant to be a food market on Station road on today. I went past at 2ish and there were all of 2 or 3 stands selling essential Christmas items, like a chorizo roll it seems

All these separate markets are a daft idea.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 23, 2011)

First time in Sema's cafe for late breakfast. Epic portions of good cafe grub served really quick.


----------



## tarannau (Dec 23, 2011)

Did you spot the ceremonial Onket bench in there. Not bad is Semas

May have to fill up in there before I hit the pub in a couple of hours. You up for drinks Badgers. It's the new Christmas eve after all.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 23, 2011)

I popped into the Albert as well.  The new refurb makes it look much smaller


----------



## Badgers (Dec 23, 2011)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Did you spot the ceremonial Onket bench in there. Not bad is Semas
> 
> May have to fill up in there before I hit the pub in a couple of hours. You up for drinks Badgers. It's the new Christmas eve after all.



We did order lasagne and they looked at us funny 

Not certain on pints. Do want but am about 3 hours behind today. Will check in again in a couple of hours with ya


----------



## editor (Dec 23, 2011)

It's *mayhem* out there in the town centre. Massive queues everywhere.


----------



## editor (Dec 23, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I popped into the Albert as well. The new refurb makes it look much smaller


Really? Just about everyone else thinks it looks bigger!


----------



## editor (Dec 23, 2011)

tarannau said:


> There's meant to be a food market on Station road on today. I went past at 2ish and there were all of 2 or 3 stands selling essential Christmas items, like a chorizo roll it seems
> 
> All these separate markets are a daft idea.


The Friday market struggles, but the Saturday ones have been huge recently, with loads of stalls and lots of passing trade. It's great to see life back in the  Brixton Station Road markets.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 23, 2011)

editor said:


> Really? Just about everyone else thinks it looks bigger!



I think it's just the stage that's throwing me. It being sort of caged in, makes that area look smaller to me. Didn't even have a drink in there or go and check the loos 

Maybe it's darker?


----------



## editor (Dec 23, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I think it's just the stage that's throwing me. It being sort of caged in, makes that area look smaller to me. Didn't even have a drink in there or go and check the loos


It certainly feels loads bigger when I'm doing club nights - loads more people can see the band and we're not stuck in the middle of the dancefloor trying to DJ from wobbly tables!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 23, 2011)

The bar is about the same price as before


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 23, 2011)

editor said:


> It certainly feels loads bigger when I'm doing club nights - loads more people can see the band and we're not stuck in the middle of the dancefloor trying to DJ from wobbly tables!



See, it *looks *much bigger taken from the front of the pub, but from the bar, it just *seems *smaller to me.  Are you sure it's not darker?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 23, 2011)

Anyone caught in this little shower?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 23, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Anyone caught in this little shower?



Sound like good old festive Brixton rain


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Sound like good old festive Brixton rain



Can imagine all those shoppers outside Kenfucky wishing they'd replace our bus stop or hiding in H&M


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 24, 2011)

I noticed today that the Nail Bar on Brixton High Street, on what I think used to be Red Records, is relocating to near Subway, so bets as to what will replace the nail bar?


----------



## editor (Dec 24, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I noticed today that the Nail Bar on Brixton High Street, on what I think used to be Red Records, is relocating to near Subway, so bets as to what will replace the nail bar?


Another music related shop I hope. That location has a very long association with music.

http://www.urban75.org/brixton/history/brixtonroad4.html


----------



## Badgers (Dec 24, 2011)

Another nail bar would be great


----------



## editor (Dec 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Another nail bar would be great


Your nails were looking a bit scuffy last time I saw you.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 24, 2011)

editor said:
			
		

> Your nails were looking a bit scuffy last time I saw you.



That is because the current number of nail bars can't cope with demand.


----------



## editor (Dec 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> That is because the current number of nail bars can't cope with demand.


Well, you do keep on insisting on rainbow finishes.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 24, 2011)

editor said:
			
		

> Well, you do keep on insisting on rainbow finishes.



Your outdated critique is really not needed. You know well that the nails are the windows to the soul AND how sensitive I am.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 24, 2011)

editor said:


> Another music related shop I hope. That location has a very long association with music.
> 
> http://www.urban75.org/brixton/history/brixtonroad4.html



I know, but Brixton High Road is lacking in a barbers shop don't you think?


----------



## Ms T (Dec 24, 2011)

editor said:


> There should be a daytime one, and then the 'Sundowner' one.



Did the Sundowner one actually happen?


----------



## stethoscope (Dec 24, 2011)

BBC London just reported there was a small fire at the Academy last night - bar area damaged apparently.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 24, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-16325908

Does not sound too bad


----------



## boohoo (Dec 24, 2011)

Mauleverer Road mural in old pop video!! 

Mural clearly visible at 2:53.


----------



## uk benzo (Dec 26, 2011)

Can someone confirm that it's an easy crossover from Stockwell Stn's southbound northern line platform to the southbound victoria line platform? Thanks!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 26, 2011)

What do you mean exactly? With small children? heavy luggage? Wheelchair?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 26, 2011)

Anyway, on it's the same level, cross between two platforms.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 26, 2011)

...what might make it a difficult journey is today's tube strike.


----------



## uk benzo (Dec 26, 2011)

Hey Mrs M. Basically I am going to London City Airport today to pick up other half and baby. With tube buggered and no overground trains, I am trying to work out the most efficient return back to Brixton.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 26, 2011)

Victoria Line is working, of a fashion:

http://traintimes.org.uk/map/tube/

http://www.tfl.gov.uk/tfl/livetrave...tionCode=BRX&VictoriaGo=Go&switchVictoria=off


----------



## uk benzo (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks for the info.

I think I'll take the DLR from City Airport to Bank, change for Central line to Oxford Circus and then finally the Victoria line to Brixton. Not the most buggy friendly route I know.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 26, 2011)

The central line isn't running westbound afaik.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 26, 2011)

Ms T said:


> The central line isn't running westbound afaik.


then what happens to all the eastbound trains when they get to the end of the line?


----------



## TruXta (Dec 26, 2011)

Big explosions.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 26, 2011)

They go around the M25 and start again


----------



## Ms T (Dec 26, 2011)

Crispy said:


> then what happens to all the eastbound trains when they get to the end of the line?



Not sure but that's what the sign said at Shite City.


----------



## nagapie (Dec 29, 2011)

Is A and C Continental open at the moment? Strikes me as the type of business that might be shut until new year.


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2011)

Looks like it was a hit and run on the corner of Gresham Road and Coldharbour Lane. Hear a 'crump' noise and saw a bike on the ground and bloke trying to stop another bloke from running away - the bloke managed to run off.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2011)

editor said:
			
		

> Looks like it was a hit and run on the corner of Gresham Road and Coldharbour Lane. Hear a 'crump' noise and saw a bike on the ground and bloke trying to stop another bloke from running away - the bloke managed to run off.



Dump car and drive off?


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Dump car and drive off?


I can't actually work out what happened. But there as definitely a wrong 'un in there somewhere!


----------



## boohoo (Dec 30, 2011)

Went to Honest burger this evening. Very nice and good price. Having been to Meat Liquor this week which is the 2011 hyped up burger joint, I can say both burgers were good. Honest burger chips are better.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 31, 2011)

Franco Manca is busy


----------



## editor (Dec 31, 2011)

Veh loud shouty religious type by the tube. Note: the Phoenix is shut as is Cafe Sifitis. We had to go to the Ritzy for an average but generously portioned veggie burger and chips.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 1, 2012)

How was town last night?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 1, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Franco Manca is busy



Friends from West london visited over christmas - I think this is old news but they said there's a franco manca in chiswick now too.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 1, 2012)

boohoo said:


> Meat Liquor.


Who in God's name came up with that? It sounds like something disgusting at the bottom of a manky fridge.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 1, 2012)

It suggests something else to me but lets not go there.


----------

